# Vikes rumors



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Reports have the Vikes getting Sage Rosenthal (sp?) for a 4th rounder right now.......We'll see. Says both sides very close!!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Just as well it's only a 4th rounder....the start of free agency is upon us! :beer:


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

has minnesota ever in their history had a good quarterback that performed good while they were in minnesota? im serious. im a vikes fan but i cant ever remember having a good quarterback while the player was in MN.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Daunte was damn good while in MN (thanks to the super freak :fro: ). He actually had his only good years here. Fran Tarkenton was damn good in Mn as well, but that is about it!!!!

Not really sure how I feel about Sage....How tough can a guy be when your name is Sage!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

djleye said:


> Not really sure how I feel about Sage....How tough can a guy be when your name is Sage!!!!! :eyeroll:


:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Gary Cuozzo...wait Norm Snead, he's the savior that will take them all the way.

:beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I heard this today. And actually smacked my forehead. Either make a run a Sanchez or get Cassel. And where they are at it. Hire a coach with a little imagination and a personality. This team is so close and they are gonna piss it down the drain!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > Not really sure how I feel about Sage....How tough can a guy be when your name is Sage!!!!! :eyeroll:
> ...


 :lol: X2


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Dak said:


> Gary Cuozzo...wait Norm Snead, he's the savior that will take them all the way.
> 
> :beer:


Oh man, Cuozzo!!! I haven't heard that name in a long time......Brings back memories of the football card days when I was a kid riding my bike to the drug store to buy football cards, opening the pack in the back alley of Goodies drug store in West Fargo with a huge wad of gum in my mouth. Thanks for the memories!!!!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

awe man that would be freakin awesome if we got cassel!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Cassel will cost way too much. I would like to see him but the cost out weighs the benefits IMO.

Because the vikes will lose birk to FA. Sharper is a maybe. They need a O-tackle and a Safety. Because cook will go back to center if birk leaves and if they let sharper go.

Yes QB is a need position. But T-Jack was not that bad. Sage will do just as good as Gus or he could even have a run at the starter.

Going after Sanchez is not an option. It takes a QB at least 3 years to get a system. Ryan and Payton Manning are the only two exceptions. Both of them just walked in. But the running they both had great weapons. In MN the WR core is not like Roddy White or Marvin Harrison. Running game is the same or better.

But you never know. Lot of BS gets talked now with the owners and what not. Because they don't want to show their hands.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Cassel will cost way too much. I would like to see him but the cost out weighs the benefits IMO.


Why is it since they shut down "The Love Boat" they can't get good players for cheap anymore???


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

why cant our team just stay the way it is and pick up cassel? that would be awesome. and if both williams are good for next year i think we would be unstoppalbe


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Woodpecker.......

The love boat got shut down in MN but not at other teams. :lol:

The vikes have some holes that need to be filled. QB is one of them. But it is not the most essential. Think of it like this. If MN does not secure its o-line.....AP will walk when his contract is up. Also they need to be ready to sign AP for bookoo $$$$$$$'s.

The main need is get O-line. Also like mentioned above. What if the williams are out. They need to make some moves at D-line. The thing with Cassel is he has the Franchise tag on him. That is way too much money on a QB that is not proven IMO. Sage is just as good as Cassel and we will spend a 4 round pick to get him....not a first round.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

If we have to rely on TJ we are in for another disappointing season. I know he did alright at the end of the season, but I just don't feel that we have ANY chance of winning a championship with him. I'm quite certain a lot of you agree with me. As far as Sage Rosenfels is concerned, I think he'd be a fine backup, and that is it.

With some of the QB's that are available and with Ziggy's willingness to spend money, if we don't have a respectable QB this coming year I will be extremely disappointed. But as a Vikings fan, what else is new?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

What do you guys think of a Derek Anderson or a Alex Smith? Why not one time bring a QB from a different team that is no good and make him great hear. I don't feel Sage will be the real deal.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think sage is a back up as well.

Anderson......too much $$$ again. I think he got the Franchise tag last year...but not sure on that. Smith.....I like him but I am afraid he is another draft bust. He has the same situation as the Vikings a couple years ago.....good running game with Gore. Not that talented WR core. Sounds like the vikings to me...but with a little better running game.

The thing I like about the Sage deal is.....you can get him with a 4th round pick (as of now). That 4th round pick is a gamble anyway. Anyone else you would have to give up too much.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Very true. Did Smith have much time in the picket? A good o-line does wonders for a QB. Just look a Gus, Collins (Titans), Pennington (Dolphins). Not a great QB but still was able to pick apart a D because of his linemen. :2cents:


----------

